# AHCI zu IDE und wieder zurück



## Duglum (25. Oktober 2008)

*AHCI zu IDE und wieder zurück*

Hallo,
Habe XP mit selbst erstellter CD (mit Controller Treiber) auf meiner Festplatte installiert. BIOS -> AHCI!

Nun meine Frage kann ich im Bios einfach wieder umstellen auf IDE? Fährt dann Windows normal hoch? Oder kriege ich auch wieder einen Blue Screen? Von IDE zu AHCI ging ja nicht.

Geht es aber auch wieder zurück von IDE zu AHCI (weil ich ja Windows mit treiber installiert habe) oder gibts da auch wieder nen blue screen trozdem?

Wie sieht das generell aus? Kennt sich da jemand richtig mit aus?




Meine Festplatte macht ständige zugriffsgeräusche das nervt, will ausprobieren ob es an dem AHCI Modi liegt und mal auf IDE umstellen. 

Natürlich muss es aber auch wieder zurück gehen ohne Bluescreen


Vielen dank für eure hilfen


----------



## riedochs (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: AHCI zu IDE und wieder zurück*

Sollte normalerweise gehen. Zur Sicherheit einfach ein Image erstellen.


----------



## Duglum (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: AHCI zu IDE und wieder zurück*

ja das ist ja mein problem, denn wenn nicht ist alles kaputt und ich muss alles neu installieren... 





Hab ein Asus P5Q und direkt im AHCI Win XP installiert. 


Nun will ich wieder im Bios zu IDE.

und danach zu AHCI (ohne Bluescreen)


... naja gehe aber mal davon aus das ich keine 100%tige Sichertheit bekomme, oder hat es schonmal einer probiert.

bin für jede hilfe dankbar.

PS
oder ich kauf mir ne neue platte. WD Cavier Blue defentiev zu laut und und blöde zugriffsgeräusche.
Welche Platte ist denn die beste bzw leiseste und noch schnell?
sollte 7200U haben und 16mb cache ... größe so 300-500 GB


DANKE


----------



## riedochs (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: AHCI zu IDE und wieder zurück*

Samsung F1. Aber bei denen nur die mit 320GB Platter.


----------



## XFX_GTX280_XT (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: AHCI zu IDE und wieder zurück*

Alternativ noch die Seagate 7200.11 mit 500 GB und 32MB Cache, kämpft auf Augenhöhe mit der Samsung

Wieso sollte das nicht gehen von AHCI uf IDE?
Ich hatte IDE und hab umgestellt auf AHCI, beim ersten Boot Bluescreen, beim 2.Boot hat´´s einwandfrei geklappt!


greetz


----------



## Michl08 (19. November 2008)

*AW: AHCI zu IDE und wieder zurück*



> Ich hatte IDE und hab umgestellt auf AHCI, beim ersten Boot Bluescreen, beim 2.Boot hat´´s einwandfrei geklappt!


Ohne vorherige Treiberinstallation oder mit??

Und dann einfach mehrmals neu starten lassen bis es geht??


----------



## riedochs (21. November 2008)

*AW: AHCI zu IDE und wieder zurück*

Hat bei mir bei XP / Vista auch geklappt.


----------



## kirkii (14. März 2009)

*AW: AHCI zu IDE und wieder zurück*

Hab gehört man kann nicht einfach den AHCI modus einstellen? weil das system die festplatten nicht mehr findet...kann mir da jemand sichere infos geben?  also habe 2 festplatten über sata angeschlossen und ein dvd laufwerk über IDE...geht das dann überhaupt? 
also in meinem BIOS steht AHCI modus disabled. welche treiber muss ich installieren und geht es selbst dann ohne neuinstallation des ganzen systems? hab nämlich gehört: nö 

hab nen gigabyte p35ds3l und windows vista 64


----------



## dot (14. März 2009)

*AW: AHCI zu IDE und wieder zurück*

Rein logisch gedacht sollte das einfach funktionieren. Vorallem bei der Rueckstellung von IDE auf AHCI hast du ja schon die benoetigen Treiber installier, von daher... Probiers doch einfach aus, kann ja nichts "kaputt" gehen? :-p


----------



## kirkii (26. März 2009)

*AW: AHCI zu IDE und wieder zurück*

also einfaches umstellen auf AHCI hat nicht geklappt (ist auch kein rückstellen, hab nur IDE vorher gehabt) hab gelesen das unter vista die AHCI treiber schon automatisch dabei sind?! muss ich jetzt noch treiber laden und wenn ja welche? hab ne samsung 501 und ne seagate barracua...

weis jemand wie ich vorzugehen habe?


----------



## dot (26. März 2009)

*AW: AHCI zu IDE und wieder zurück*

Meinte eigentlich auch von AHCI auf IDE 
Hat dein Board einen ICHR Chipsatz? Dann wuerde ich mal nach Anleitungen zu iastor.sys gehen. Oder auf der Herstellerseite nachgucken, da sollte es die "SATA" Treiber auch geben.


----------



## kirkii (26. März 2009)

*AW: AHCI zu IDE und wieder zurück*

hab nen ICH9 chipsatz, sollte aber AHCI können (kann ich ja auch einstellen) nur RAID kanns mein ich nicht aber ich hab kp von sowas.

seagate sagt übrigens:
Für ATA/IDE-, SATA- und SCSI-Festplatten sind keine Treiber von Seagate verfügbar (oder erforderlich).  Alle Treiber, die für diese Festplatten benötigt werden, werden vom Betriebssystem (Windows oder MacOS) oder vom Hersteller des Motherboards für den Festplatten-Controller zur Verfügung gestellt. 

obwohl ich letztens noch gehört habe das gernau meine barracude n fehlerhaften treiber hat und einen neuen braucht...lol ?! blick ich da was nicht


----------

